# Best juice to start vaping on after being really ill ...



## Daniel (21/9/15)

So as the title states , been off vaping almost two weeks due to a very bad spell of bronchitis ... what would be the best way to ease into vaping again that won't let me go into a coughing fit ? 

My ADV's before was Melindas Nilla Custard , Ambrosia , Strawberry Snap and I tried straight menthol but was too harhs on the Cyclops ....

Maybe I should just quit all together ....


----------



## Varo (21/9/15)

I am in the same boat as you bud, Just recovering from the Flu and most of my Eliquids are Choking me out! 

If you are into Dessert type Liquids, Maybe Try Centurion Vapes - Lemon Cheesecake or Butterscoth Brulee from SA VAPE Gear. For me those are my ADV's in 3mg Nic, They are sooooo smooth , Full of Flavor and just so awesum. Plus Pieter's service is epic, if you order in the morning before 9:30am , you should have it by 3:30pm. its worth a try before you decide on quitting


----------



## zadiac (21/9/15)

If you vape pure PG every night for an hour, you'll never get flu in the first place ...or bronchitis for that matter

Reactions: Like 1


----------

